# FreeBSD Bhyve Control Panel (BVCP)



## Snubbi (Aug 2, 2022)

Interessant​Vedeo
Homepage 
The story behind it ..​This is a personal project from the author of nPulse.net, Viktor Hlavaji (DaVieS).
nPulse.net is always willing to share knowledge and resources with others, and I have 10+ experience of making industry-class / enterprise-class software programs.

Since 2017 I’ve been focusing my efforts on reducing CO emissions footprint on many different levels on industrial scale IT. My company is trying to be exclusively green. What I need now is mostly FreeBSD and virtualisation technology. To this point it has not been possible for these to come together, until now.


----------



## rootbert (Aug 2, 2022)

I hope the author will release the source code one day so I can try his software


----------

